# Composers Group on FA



## Malcolm the Bear (Aug 18, 2009)

Thought this would be worth a mention here, since I haven't yet seen a thread for it here:  FluffyCroc founded a group on FA for composers, so if you are a composer and haven't seen it yet, check it out!:  http://www.furaffinity.net/user/composers


----------



## Tiarhlu (Aug 19, 2009)

That's cool. I'll join up once I get some music online.


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 20, 2009)

thanks for posten that!


----------



## Equium (Aug 20, 2009)

Highly recommend joining up and posting the composers icon in your profile. Use the group to find similar composers, or investigate new genres. I'm loving it. ^^


----------



## Aden (Aug 20, 2009)

Does tinkering around on the guitar count, or does one actually have to sit down and compose pieces for an ensemble?


----------



## Equium (Aug 20, 2009)

Generally, it's making your own music and uploading it to FA. Regardless of genre or instrument, if it's original music you write and upload, you can be up there.


----------



## Aden (Aug 20, 2009)

Cool, I'll join.


----------



## Jack Chandler (Aug 20, 2009)

*Patiently waits to be added to this group*


----------



## Equium (Aug 21, 2009)

Jack Chandler said:


> *Patiently waits to be added to this group*



I don't see a note from you...?

Edit: Ah, you left a shout, that's right. I'll add you now.


----------

